# Can someone please post a picture of....



## 1badvdubber (Jan 19, 2005)

Can someone please post a picture of the engine area without the front radiator support on.

:banghead:I bought this car wrecked.:banghead: 

I am unsure and unable to exactly identify all the damaged or missing parts.

Thanks Vortex Fam.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

I dont have any pictures on my desk top of one w/o the core support on but I would advise going to www.Audizine.com if you want to find good info about 2.7T cars. You wont find much in the way of 2.7T fan fare on here.


----------



## Jethro911 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pictures*

I just bought one in the same condition as yours as it suffered a timing belt failure. Here are a few shots of my engine bay.

This is how it arrived.










Now with new new engine in.










And with the engine having turbo surgery after the first installation revealed a coolant leak.


----------



## Tongster (May 31, 2002)

why do you need to pull the engine because of a coolant leak or was that a joke? I'm working on a coolant leak now since my 2.7T over heated and blew most, if not all, of the coolant out. I'm just hoping the head is not cracked.


----------

